# Hurricane



## mlefev

I just thought i'd say that my heart goes out to all those in the southern USA. My prayers are with you.


----------



## unthinkable90

:-( lol...i live in florida..but the hurricane wasnt as big as it is now..it was a 1 ..CHARLIE and ivan hit us Right on ..i live right on the ocean..My ranmas houe was smashed by tornados ..it was soo scary..All our electricity went out 2 weeeks! and no gas around ! i know what all those people in the upper part of florida and lousiana are oing thru..it is the worst experience ever!


----------



## sisofafishlover

We live in Florida, near the ocean. Its really freaky, I mean, I know people who have lost their house. Its realy freaky. We've always been spared, thank God!


----------



## fishfreaks

mlefev said:


> I just thought i'd say that my heart goes out to all those in the southern USA. My prayers are with you.


Yes same here. I heard that 1 million people are expected to loose their homes. I hope for their sake it's not going to be as bad as weather personalities are saying.


----------



## unthinkable90

usually we goto to port charlotte and stay in the home my grandma owns the cuz it is really strong ..we were just about to leave 2 go to that house but we never did cuz of the traffic..But anyways that house had a tornado go thru it ..it was the only house on the blok that looked as if a blew up in it :sad: ..im so glad i didnt go there..it was sposed to hit fortmyers(wherei live) hard not port charlotte..but we live 40 minutes away from port charlotte..


----------



## fish_doc

And we are still in drought levels in this area. We have finally got enough rain though where a few of the cities have eliminated their water restrictions.


----------



## mlefev

Yeah, from what I can tell this thing is a nightmare hovering off the coast. The storm itself is bad enough, but the after-effects could last weeks. Geesh, and they talk about us here in California with our piddly little earthquakes. I've finally come to the conclusion that those who live in hurricane or tornado areas of the US are either crazy or love their homes so much they're willing to take any risk. I pray the storm isn't as bad as the reporters say, but it looks really bad.

All of you who do live in the area, please check in and tell us how you're doing. I'm sure everyone here is as concerned as I am.


----------



## Pac-Man

I used to live in Fla; I rode out Andrew when I was really young. It was supposed to hit us directly, but it swerved at the last minute so it didn't hit us head on. Wasn't katrina a tropical storm when it passed through Fla? I know the keys got a tropical storm warning. I feel bad for the people on the gulf now; Its hitting them really bad.


----------



## mlefev

Yes it was a tropical storm. It peaked to a Category 1 for a short time, and then was downgraded. Then, out of the blue it decided to become the biggest, baddest hurricane it possibly could.


----------



## Osiris

What i find funny is how the weather service never predicted it could reach cat. 5 before hitting it land, i think it dropped right as it hit land or something but come on if we can't predict it that's a huge difference from what predictions were at what? cat. 2 or 3?


----------



## Fishboy93

I live in Ft.Myers(close to Port Charlotte) and Charlie nearly hit us head on we lost power for a week and a half. Its not fun at all. I heard at landfall it was a cat 4?


----------



## Imbrium

I feel really lucky living here near Charleston. The hurricanes always seem to head north or south of us. The last bad one here was Hugo in 89. I was pretty young then but I remember a big tree falling on our house, and the way everything smelled like pine trees for weeks afterwards.

Back to New Orleans though, I heard that old coffins were floating to the surface again, like they did in Camille before they started putting all the bodies in mausoleums. And I feel bad for all those people stuck in the superdome with no air conditioning.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well sounds really bad through the news... Lucky I won't be in FL ow well My prayers are with those who're in FL too (Who knows what's coming next.


----------



## mlefev

I just can't imagine a storm like that. I'm a wimp, I would be on the first plane out if there was even one getting near the gulf. Up in northern california we got flooded frequently, but it was a slow and steady thing (lol kinda like 40 days and 40 nights of solid rain) We never had big bad storms like the ones down south. Power rarely went off, and if it did, it was just an excuse to build a fire in the fireplace. 

I'm amazed that people are actually somewhat used to the idea of this happening to them. I hope that most everyone got out ok. I know people in the shelters have to be pretty uncomfortable, but at least they're safe in there. That kind of devistation just isn't something any of us out west are accustomed to seeing, let alone imgaining what it would be like to really be there. Poor people.


----------



## TheOldSalt

This storm was still a full category 3 when it hit Hattiesburg.

New Orleans is devastated. Half the city is underwater rooftop high, and that water isn't just going to go away on it's own since it's trapped within the levee. It's going to need to be pumped out, but there's no power to run the pumps, and the pumphouses are underwater.

That water, by the way..is turning fast into a big bowl of gumbo. The ingredients?
Seawater from the surge, Lake water from the lake, rainwater, oil from the refineries, toxic chemicals aplenty from the local factories & processing plants, dead bodies of the freshly dead along with the long dead, rotting plants, rotting food from the flooded grocery stores, gasoline from the gas stations & refineries, rotting grain from the plantations and port warehouses, swamp mud, dead deer, live snakes, fish & alligators.
I don't know how the zoo animals fared. Oh, and let's not forget the sewers and wastewater treatment plants, and the hospital waste, and the garbage.

Anyway, it's going to be quite some time before they can get this mess pumped out, and before then it will be one vile, stinking, toxic, infectious, mosquito-infested stew indeed. They'll probably never be able to decontaminate the place. There's not much point in even going back again in my opinion.

I keep hearing conflicting reports on whether it had dropped to category 4 before or after hitting land, but it hardly seems to matter. This storm has already broken a few records, and is sure to go down in history as one of the worst ever known.

As bad as Louisiana got hit, Mississippi got hit even worse.


----------



## unthinkable90

i live in fla..the only good thing about it is when hurricanes hit we get out of school! we were out 2 weeks for charlie///woot :-D woot


----------



## mlefev

Yeah, I've been watching the reports about the aftermath, and it's still not over...9 more feet of water expected to drain into louisiana. It's sad


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

it is amazing how something that happens way on the other side of the country can effect the weather and gas prices everywhere else. our gas in michigan has skyrocketed by like fifty cents since yesterday morning. i wish i would have gotten some then. my boyfriend called me from a gas station and said it was a mad house. everyone was getting gas as it is supposed to reach the mid three dollar range by the end of the week. my prayers are with everyone suffering from this disaster. i know there are many worse things going on than paying a lot for gas. i would rather be stuck with my gas prices than lose a loved one, my home, my pictures


----------



## mlefev

Well, the gas prices are purely economics. I think the stat I heard is that every hour those oil refineries aren't doing their job gas will go up 1/4 of a cent, so roughly 6 cents a day. Plus there's a method to the madness...the more that's charged for gas, the more tax money it generates. The surplus tax can be claimed by the feds to rebuild the infrastructure of the cities badly affected by the storm.

I don't wanna pay an arm and a leg for gas, because I know they'll never drop it if they can keep from it. For now, you can't expect anything else though. There's the rumor of a shortage, and threatening immediately with high prices is supposed to keep people from wasting fuel...aka no Sunday drives around the country. 

I really couldn't imagine losing everything, especially family. It's really sad. I saw an interview of a man that said he'd lost his wife...he was trying to hold onto her, and she told him he couldn't hold her against the water...told him to go save his kids. I think even the reporter was crying at that point. It's terrible to think of what all those people are going through.


----------



## fish_doc

Sorry couldnt resist.Mlfev's comment about a arm and a leg reminded me of this.


----------



## mlefev

LOL I do love that one


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Try this one on for Size, new one going around the email band.


----------



## fish_doc

Thats about what I think when I drive by the stations.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Looks like everytime I turn on the TV the news seem to sound worse then the time before. 
I find it hard to understand why everyone wants to rebuild New Orleans. The coastal areas of Mississippi and Alabama will be expensive but are doable. But rebuilding New Orleans ? Will that not result in a death trap? What happened this time has been something that scientists have predicted for years and it finally happened after New Orleans dodged the bullet numerous times before. Seems to me that this disaster is something that could repeat itself all too easy and I would save the money it would cost to rebuild New Orleans and start a community farther inland. 
If some people are so set on restoring a piece of history regardless of the risk to human lives maybe only a small section (French Quarter etc.) should be repaired with a set of smaller levies around that and a few hotels with two large highways far above the sea level for evacuation routes.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Do these events remind you of anything. I mean there was massive wave taking out a whole civilization: tsunami, now the huge hurricane......."Especially of the imminent destruction of the world and the salvation of the righteous".....is this going to be Apocalypse? Something to think about.


----------



## shev

Apocalypse, lol. bring it on, come 'n get me with your natural disasters. montana is immune to tsunamis, or tidal waves.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

do you even know what the apocalypse is?...with that kind of reaction...


----------



## flynngriff

Yeah, but you never can be sure about earthquakes and tornados...


----------



## shev

hahah, ok I guess [size=-1]armageddon could get me with an asteroid. and there have been quite a few forest fires. but no mountain tornadoes, or floods.

still, bring it on 
[/size]


----------



## fish_doc

Yesterday our paper had on the front page"New Orleans spared from "biblical" ruin. Because the hurricane had passed. 

They never even thought that they were in danger at that point. There is always somthing that can happen that you would never think of. If your not religious you can take to heart that Mother Nature can be just as creative as God. 

If you are in the mountains there are mudslides. And earthquakes can happen anywhere. There are proven locations but at any time a tectonic plate can crack or shift and Wa-La. Rumbles louder than my stomach. LOL


----------



## shev

youre right. were all gonna die

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europ...s.ap/index.html

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europ...s.ap/index.html

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/08/...o.ap/index.html

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/08/...rina/index.html

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/englis...tent_465039.htm

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/new...a-tornado_x.htm


----------



## TheOldSalt

shev, do you know what's happening in Yellowstone at the moment?
When that caldera blows, you're gone.


----------



## mrmoby

That's why I love it here. Aside from the freezing cold and snow, its pretty tame. There was a major ice storm here several years ago, but, hurricanes rarely get this far, and if they do they are severly weakend, not tidal waves,earthquakes, no poisonous snakes, and I don't need to shake scorpions out of my shoes before I put them on. Just gotta watch for them moose out for strolls at night.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha, in that case babybaby i'd rather live in oklahoma


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Lol michigan is the perfect place to be.


----------



## Osiris

LOL, I say Canada, nothing happens in canada not even war lol let's all move there.


----------



## shev

TheOldSalt said:


> shev, do you know what's happening in Yellowstone at the moment?
> When that caldera blows, you're gone.


well until it does, it will just provide us with many, many hotsprings.


----------

